

5 Lessons Learned from Declined Job Applications on BeaconReader - timwut
http://www.beaconreader.com/tim-wu/sorry-were-choosing-another-applicant

======
timwut
Reposted onto BeaconReader as a supplement to my "Life in the Startup
Trenches" project.

------
fdask
Paywall? Pass.

